
Ask HN: Would you use StackExchange chat if - RocketSyntax
...if it was more prominent in the UI? I always forget that it is there.<p>I use a few programming Slack groups, but wish this global community was more active in the chat.<p>Right now there are 0 people in the data science chat.<p>I feel like this place could help offload beginner questions to keep question quality high. Maybe you would have to graduate from the chat to be able to post?<p>UPDATE: Hmm. I&#x27;ll make a meta post.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meta.stackoverflow.com&#x2F;questions&#x2F;396094&#x2F;chat-as-a-means-to-field-beginner-questions-to-increase-post-quality
======
verdverm
Id use chat in GitHub

